
CoreOS and Kubernetes 1.0 - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/kubernetes-1.0-and-cloud-native-computing-foundation/
======
vruiz
> Also today, we are launching Kubernetes Training. The first workshops will
> be delivered by Kelsey Hightower, product manager, developer and chief
> advocate at CoreOS, and will take place on August 5 in Portland, August 7 in
> Seattle and August 10 in San Francisco.

For anyone who wants to checkout a previous version of Kelsey's workshop, it
can be found on youtube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA8XNVPZM2w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA8XNVPZM2w)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9pF-
Bv8AkI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9pF-Bv8AkI)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZbwDH-
_a_M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZbwDH-_a_M)

It's a very good introduction.

